# Problème d'autonomie depuis iOS6



## Uchi (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je tenais à vous faire part de mon problème c'est à dire une baisse significative de l'autonomie de mon iPad 2 depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour iOS6 : plus de 20% en 30 mn d'utilisation sans wifi! 
Etant étudiant, j'ai perdu plus de la moitié de ma batterie en 2H de cours. je tiens quand même à préciser que j'ai acheté neuf l'appareil (16Go-Wifi) en mai 2012...

Suis-je le seul victime de la mise à jour? 

Merci par avance.


----------



## GLYA (1 Octobre 2012)

Moi aussi je constate la même chose, je dois le charger plus souvent....*Obsolescence programmé....*
Ce qui ne va pas en plus :

Face Time bugue aussi pas mal, 
l'Appli l'Express ne fonctionne pas (mais ça n'est pas grave du tout...)
Maps : bon tout a été dit



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bricbroc (2 Octobre 2012)

Non, il reste une chose qui n'a pas été suffisamment dite : quand on a un Os qui roule aux petits oignons, pas la peine d'en installer un nouveau avant de savoir ce qu'il a dans le ventre


----------



## GLYA (3 Octobre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Non, il reste une chose qui n'a pas été suffisamment dite : quand on a un Os qui roule aux petits oignons, pas la peine d'en installer un nouveau avant de savoir ce qu'il a dans le ventre



Pour savoir ce qu'il a dans le ventre il faut l'essayer....:rateau:, ou trouver des infos, des test, or je n'ai rien vu de pareil nul part...


----------



## bricbroc (3 Octobre 2012)

oui faut laisser tomber cette notion d'obsolescence machin truc...

Comme tu dis c'est juste un manque "de technique" pour trouver des infos 
Les problèmes de batterie, et/ou d'autonomie, ça doit juste faire 3 ou 4 ans que ça revient sur le tapis de tous les cotés, a chaque nouvel appareil et/ou maj d'iOs ... 

Donc pour ne pas les connaitre faut le faire exprès


----------

